# Help along the way



## CloudyESTL (Jan 24, 2019)

Well all need a helping hand along the way....
I'm currently stuck and sumone told me to check out Sox Place in Denver...
www.soxplace.com

I'm planning to check it out...it just started snowing really bad and I need a sleeping bag..and a few new pairs of Sox of course..
If u know of places like this
Community center
Post em here.


----------



## Glass Roads (Jan 24, 2019)

If ya make it up to Montana, there is Orange Acres in Arlee. It's about an hour from Missoula. Stayed there for a while. Great people.
https://www.couchsurfing.com/people/swingcadillac?action=legacy_link&controller=user_profiles


----------



## CloudyESTL (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice not a matter of but when I make it up there...


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jan 25, 2019)

Sox place is one of the greatest places ever. The owner and his son are dirty kid angels


----------



## CloudyESTL (Jan 25, 2019)

Well Sox place in Denver held up ..got.me sum new socks n a sleeping bag....


----------

